# Operatic Christmas Card Collages I Made



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Joan and Birgit would want you to have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> View attachment 91020
> 
> View attachment 91021
> 
> Joan and Birgit would want you to have a Merry Christmas


That's so nice of you,so thank you.
I wish you a all the best for years to come.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

What talent!
Thanks for your good wishes.
And an "angelic" and "gheorghius" holiday to you too!


----------

